# Alfred Brendel



## cna (Nov 9, 2015)

I've found an interesting article on Alfred Brendel. There are three pages. I wonder how many young pianists will be as successful and down-to-earth in future like Brendel.

http://articles.latimes.com/1993-04-11/entertainment/ca-21428_1_pianist-alfred-brendel


----------



## Adamus (Aug 30, 2015)

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B014VLVTW6?keywords=Brendel&qid=1450892238&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1

Big box


----------

